# Unwound



## the acid test (Nov 29, 2013)

I imagine (might be wrong) that no one has heard of them on here, so i've linked one of my favourite songs - and one that I think will be better received on a Classic forum.






Enjoy!


----------



## lll (Oct 7, 2012)

Doesn't sound like a bad track however this is probably the worst audio quality i've ever heard in my life.


----------



## the acid test (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok. I'm not great on picking up on stuff like audio quality tbh. Having listened again, it doesn't sound as good on Youtube. But they aren't a particularly well known band so it may also been down to a lack of funds perhaps?

My personal favourite of theirs. It was supposed to be three separate songs, but there was an error at the pressing plant. I think it works well together. The middle part (second song - from about 3.30) i particularly love. 




Last post on this thread i promise. Now i'm off to ask questions about classical/opera, and to start a thread about Radiohead and post something in the Tom Waits thread


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

While I appreciate patience in the development of a piece - heck, I'm a deadhead - I found myself relatively untouched by this music. HOWEVER, the ad preceding it is the FIRST I've ever watched on utube from start to finish when given the opportunity to bail early. Actually, I had tears in my eyes, a manifestation of feelings that were only moderately mitigated by immediate doubts as to project sunlight's genuineness once seeing the panoply of U.S. corporate logos splashed across the fade screen - as well as the realization that a high dollar Madison Avenue firm probably generated the thing....nonetheless, very powerful./K


----------



## lll (Oct 7, 2012)

Katie said:


> While I appreciate patience in the development of a piece - heck, I'm a deadhead - I found myself relatively untouched by this music. HOWEVER, the ad preceding it is the FIRST I've ever watched on utube from start to finish when given the opportunity to bail early. Actually, I had tears in my eyes, a manifestation of feelings that were only moderately mitigated by immediate doubts as to project sunlight's genuineness once seeing the panoply of U.S. corporate logos splashed across the fade screen - as well as the realization that a high dollar Madison Avenue firm probably generated the thing....nonetheless, very powerful./K


How about installing an ad blocker? It will change your life.


----------

